
StyleGAN Trained on Anime Faces (Japanese) - wei_jok
https://twitter.com/_Ryobot/status/1095160640241651712
======
Scaevolus
Original and details, in English:
[https://twitter.com/gwern/status/1095131651246575616](https://twitter.com/gwern/status/1095131651246575616)

~~~
gwern
If anyone has any questions, feel free to ask me on Twitter, preferably in
that thread.

